# Chicago SW Suburbs Support Group - anyone interested?



## jenshelly (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello everyone!

One of my SAS friends and I were wondering if anyone would be interested in having a support group in the SW suburbs? We could meet at a library or other neutral location, then talk about our concerns and help each other. After our first meeting, we can decide if we want to use a certain anxiety book as a reference (activities, etc) or just have an open forum. We could also have conference calls if it will help us become more comfortable for an in-person meeting.

Please post your comments and let us know if you'd like to meet some new people!

Hope to hear from you,
Jen


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

I might be interested in something like this (provided I dont chicken out - but I really like the idea of the conference call first). Keep us informed if something comes of this!


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

Announcing the start of a free, peer-led CBT based support group for Social Anxiety in Chicago. We meet every Saturday at 2pm at UIC's library of the health sciences and will be using Dr. Richards' tapes as a guide. You are not required to talk if you don't feel like it. We will have a very structured therapeutic approach in a very private setting. No worries if you don't have a car, we're close to most public transportation. In order to maintain morale and motivation in the group, participants are requested to try and attend the meetings regularly. We can also arrange hangouts if there becomes any interest. If interested, please contact [email protected] for more info.

Every Saturday at 2pm starting April 5, 2008
UIC's library of the health sciences
1750 W. Polk Street, Chicago, Illinois 60612
Please go here for more info (http://www.uic.edu/depts/lib/lhsc/)


----------

